# HELP TV LG 42LM3400



## QckSilver (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi people, i have a 3D TV LG 42LM3400, a few days ago was raining really strong and i forgot the TV plugged, since then, the touchscreen panel become crazy and some the volume button is being "pressed up " alone. I took it to an repair provider and they said the motherboard is the cause, but i think they are trying to cheat me! TV still works very good, all HDMI, RCA connector and USB works really fine, i never got problem with them and they are fine, i also don't have any strange artifacts in screen, i tested the audio too (because it forces the audio in volume 100 all the time, so i can test it too) but is all fine.
I'm not good in TV eletronics but i think that they are trying to cheat me, but im not sure...

Can someone help me ? if you guys had a problem like mine, please tell me 

All help is grateful


----------

